

Using MySQL as NoSQL Store - posulliv
http://yoshinorimatsunobu.blogspot.com/2010/10/using-mysql-as-nosql-story-for.html

======
trjordan
That's a really fascinating post. Definitely worth the time to read. Thanks.

One of the things I don't understand is how the ACID properties carry over.
InnoDB is fully transactional and ACID-compliant, but how does it manage this
without the SQL locking that was slowing it down? Said another way, if the
table/row locking overhead from SQL queries was such a problem, why is it in
MySQL at all?

Also, the problems he identified don't seem like they should be problems.
Shouldn't you be able to all but eliminate SQL parse costs with prepared
statements? Why are his PK inserts and reads causing table locks (since Google
tells me you can turn this off)? This strikes me as weird.

------
Revisor
Absolutely fascinating, agree. So just by talking on other ports they use the
NoSQL or SQL approach, depending on whether they are doing primary-key-reads
or more complicated joins.

And the best part - they released the plugin to the public. Gotta try it!

------
RobGR
This is a fascinating post.

Some systems already have two parallel ways of looking up data built in -- an
SQL backend such as MySQl and a fast key-value store cache such as memcached.
Such a system might be able to be modified to treat the fast direct InnoDB
lookup as the cache level, without modifying too much code.

~~~
mchouza
It's similar to how FriendFeed uses (used?) MySQL:

<http://bret.appspot.com/entry/how-friendfeed-uses-mysql>

